# many items running in the background



## RedSand (Feb 11, 2003)

I read your reply to the person who had too many things running in the background and I have this also. My system tray has too many items and my resources are just above 60% when starting so I frequently run out of memory. I have 128mb of Ram, 500mhz processor, a @3 gig hard drive space empty, running win 98. I received a cordless keyboard and mouse for Xmas and this takes a lot of memory. I have downloaded the suggested programs and have run the startlist and am looking for help on what can be eliminated from running at startup. Already found out I can take out the hpgs2.wnd and wnf bur have a lot of other things that I think I should be able to get rid of.

I too have used AdAware but downloaded the spyBot one to be able to use it instead of AA.

I will attach the notepad file containing the startlist findings. Thank you.

Ps. I cannot shut down - it always locks up so just turn the power off.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. I've split you off into your own thread so you can get better assistance.

Off hand, here are some items you don't need running every time Windows starts:

C:\OPLIMIT\OCRAWARE.EXE 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADAPTEC\EASY CD CREATOR 5\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE 
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE 
C:\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE 
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSWORKS\MSWORKS.EXE

Not sure if you need the PhotoSmart stuff running on startup either.

And you might want to look at this thread to get rid of:

C:\Program Files\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\backWeb-8876480.exe

http://forums.techguy.org/t102305/s0a87a5a76ecbade5734216453c45ab26.html

Here you can find out what some of those other items are for to determine if you really need them starting:

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

You have some Gator spyware, as you have Gator Date Manager and Precision Time installed, but more importantly, you have the W.32.Sobig worm:

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]

It has two of the following Startup entries:

*WindowsMGM = C:\WINDOWS\WINMGM32.EXE*

Symantec has a removal tool, and running an additional online scan at Trend Micro HouseCall or Panda Active Scan would also be a good idea.

Subsequently, run Ad-Aware 6.0 or SpyBot S&D with the latest updates to get rid of the spyware.


----------

